# 1030 e



## Pasarviento

I've got a newer ST 1030 E that’s been used a handful of times this year until the shaft impeller (506-69-95-01) and auger drive worm gear (506-70-15-01) failed, resulting in seizure of the entire gear drive assembly due to stripping of all the drive and gear teeth.

The shaft impeller (506-69-95-01) is no longer available for replacement. I know there was guidance for modification under warranty sent out to dealers for these units by the manufacturer to replace a harder shaft (Service Note 061297-13) 

Can I purchase an entire gear drive assembly (if available) or do I own a nice engine with wheels now?

I've got no help from the Husqvarna Service Dealers in the area and forget about speaking with someone directly at Husqvarna.

What are my options?


----------



## HCBPH

First off, welcome to the forum. Since many companies use the same auger gearcases and shafts it's entirely possible something from some other brand might work. Can you get pictures of what you have and maybe we can helps some?


----------



## Pasarviento

I was able to take a few photos of the gear housing and shaft impeller. Measurements are as follows:
Length of shaft impeller to center of gear housing : ~12 3/4" (picture below)
Length of auger shaft (ie. width of snow thrower) that runs through gear housing: 30"

Alternative gearhouse and shaft impeller options would really help out since I can longer obtain a shaft impeller.


----------



## Shryp

Wow, that does suck. I am also coming up emtpy for the impeller shaft. The gear is almost $150. That is ridiculous for such a new machine. I know some of the sears / craftsman blowers of a few years ago were actually Husqvarna machines painted differently. Maybe with a little luck you will be able to cross over something. Have you checked local craigslist in hopes of finding a similar model with a blown engine for cheap?


----------



## HCBPH

*Auger Gear case*

Boy that sure is different than others I've seen. Closest I can think of is a replacement for Ariens. Shryp's suggestion makes the most sense, look for relabeled machines and see if they still have those parts first.


----------



## Shryp

Yea, or find a good chassis with parts support and a blown engine and use your engine and junk the rest. That is a bad solution though as yours seems almost new.


----------



## zeddy

Husqvarna makes blowers for sears. Mine is a Sears branded Husky 14527, I have bought some parts from the husky dealer and others from sears. I would imagine that the same gear box is used for most of the Husky models. I would look to try and find an equivalent Sears model and order the parts from them.


----------



## sscotsman

zeddy said:


> Husqvarna makes blowers for sears.


Most likely only in Canada.
USA Craftsman snowblowers are nearly all MTD's..

But yes, there are "rebadged huskys" out there..
In recent years, Husqvarna has made snowblowers under four (known) brand names:

Husqvarna
Poulan
McCulloch
Craftsman (In Canada)

And depending on the age of the Husqvarna snowblower in question, there could be other names..

Scot


----------



## rider1982

There is a guy on Ebay selling the worm gear: 



 and the auger gear: 



 granted your looking @ $250 for the set, but message him and ask him if he will do $200 or something for the set.


----------

